# REO juice swop out



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

To all fellow Reonaughts.

I need to know how you change out your juice bottles when you have a juice in the reo that "now" needs to be set aside for a later stage as you want to try a new juice in the reo? Or do you just vape the current juice in the reo until finished before you change over to the new juice?

Or am i being stupid to want to do this? Could also be an option.


----------



## GregF (26/9/17)

If you have a standard reo bottle just unscrew and replace with another.
If you have a soft bottle unscrew carefully and replace with new one carefully.
If you have a super soft silicon......a lot of patience and nerves of steel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/17)

When I change juice in my Reo, I first ignite the juice in the wick (ceramic wick) to get rid of the bit of juice in there. Then a dry burn, if required. Replace the atty cap, take out the bottle, blow from the atty (holding the air holes closed with my fingers) into the bottle to get rid of the juice in the tube. Clean juice on outside of the tube with a tissue. Then cap the bottle and store. Take a new bottle, fill with juice, if required, and install. I have a lot of Reo bottles so I just store the juice in there (each bottle marked with black permanent marker) and replenish as needed. Each Reo is generally reserved for a specific category of juice to make the transition between juices ever better. I prefer the normal Reo bottles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Thanks to @GregF and @Andre for this. I just wanted to make sure i was thinking in the right direction with my ideas of this change strategy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (26/9/17)

@antonherbst although my solution may be impractical I found the best way was to have a reo dedicated to a flavour.

Nothing worse than vaping a fruity menthol and then putting in a dessert and the fruit menthol lingers....

I realise it's impractical but that worked the best for me. 1 reo for 1 flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (26/9/17)

Christos said:


> @antonherbst although my solution may be impractical I found the best way was to have a reo dedicated to a flavour.
> 
> Nothing worse than vaping a fruity menthol and then putting in a dessert and the fruit menthol lingers....
> 
> I realise it's impractical but that worked the best for me. 1 reo for 1 flavour.


All the flavours @Christos...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Christos said:


> @antonherbst although my solution may be impractical I found the best way was to have a reo dedicated to a flavour.
> 
> Nothing worse than vaping a fruity menthol and then putting in a dessert and the fruit menthol lingers....
> 
> I realise it's impractical but that worked the best for me. 1 reo for 1 flavour.



@antonherbst , as @Christos says, in an ideal world, 1 Reo per flavour

Failing which, @Andre's suggestion of a Reo per flavour category

I have one Reo for one flavour (my Blackbird Reo). The others stick to either fruity menthols or other richer desserty types


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Christos said:


> @antonherbst although my solution may be impractical I found the best way was to have a reo dedicated to a flavour.
> 
> Nothing worse than vaping a fruity menthol and then putting in a dessert and the fruit menthol lingers....
> 
> I realise it's impractical but that worked the best for me. 1 reo for 1 flavour.





Petrus said:


> View attachment 108229



As i look for the post of petrus to tag his collection he rates this as agreed. We are evil to each other on this forum. 

I do understand the apeal in a reo but they are just abit rich for my budget at this stage. 

Maybe one day when i hit the lotto jackpot or have made my millions then the remaining reo’s on the market could be mine.


----------

